

When in doubt, think in a foreign language - seunghomattyang
http://blog.seungho.me/post/22509010382/when-in-doubt-think-in-a-foreign-language

======
teeray
So... who else figured out the expected value on-the-fly and realized the
options were effectively the same? When in doubt, think in math. :-P

